# How to get my Insulin in France?



## Stephen51

I can carry 3 months of tablets with me in my Baggage. I have a big problem with my Insulin. I can carry only one month without refrigeration. Can I just show a French Pharmacist my Prescription to get it for a few more months? I also need the necessary supplies to administer it.

After 3 months I will start CPAM. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Stephen51 said:


> Can I just show a French Pharmacist my Prescription to get it for a few more months? I also need the necessary supplies to administer it.


Probably not. I believe that French pharmacies require a prescription from a French registered doctor. What you could do is to visit a doctor in France with copies of your medical records. They may be able to give you an interim prescription until you can get registered with CPAM. You may well have to pay for the appointment (and for the insulin) yourself until your CPAM registration is processed. But coming from the US, I think you'll find that medical bills and even prescription medications cost far less than in the US.

But if you're coming over on a visa, you'll need some sort of private health cover for your first year. See a doctor in the first three months you are in France - on the private coverage - and then use the French prescription to get an additional 3 months as needed until your CPAM coverage kicks in.


----------



## Stephen51

Bevdeforges said:


> Probably not. I believe that French pharmacies require a prescription from a French registered doctor. What you could do is to visit a doctor in France with copies of your medical records. They may be able to give you an interim prescription until you can get registered with CPAM. You may well have to pay for the appointment (and for the insulin) yourself until your CPAM registration is processed. But coming from the US, I think you'll find that medical bills and even prescription medications cost far less than in the US.
> 
> But if you're coming over on a visa, you'll need some sort of private health cover for your first year. See a doctor in the first three months you are in France - on the private coverage - and then use the French prescription to get an additional 3 months as needed until your CPAM coverage kicks in.





Bevdeforges said:


> Probably not. I believe that French pharmacies require a prescription from a French registered doctor. What you could do is to visit a doctor in France with copies of your medical records. They may be able to give you an interim prescription until you can get registered with CPAM. You may well have to pay for the appointment (and for the insulin) yourself until your CPAM registration is processed. But coming from the US, I think you'll find that medical bills and even prescription medications cost far less than in the US.
> 
> But if you're coming over on a visa, you'll need some sort of private health cover for your first year. See a doctor in the first three months you are in France - on the private coverage - and then use the French prescription to get an additional 3 months as needed until your CPAM coverage kicks in.


Thank you Bev, I suspected this. I did read another post and they got a Half-hour appointment with a French MD, all of their Rx's were written in a half-hour appointment. I am covered by the VA and Tricare, so at some point I will be reimbursed. English Speaking MD's are available on the Ex-pat sites. I guess it will be a new adventure spent one day on our 90 day Visa. We will apply for a one year plus Visa. But we will likely stay only 90 days for the first visit. Returning to US to close out our lives. Then return.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depending on where you are located, finding an English speaking doctor may be more or less of a problem. Even those who indicate that they speak English much prefer to handle things in their own language - for, I guess, all the obvious reasons. Good opportunity to make a small effort to master a few basic phrases. It's amazing what that small effort on your part can buy you in terms of good will and cooperation.

But honestly, I wouldn't bother hitting the doctor's office while you're still on your 90 day Schengen visa. Use your 90 day allotment from the States during that visit and then renew everything just before you fly over on the long-stay visa. You shouldn't need a "half-hour appointment" - if you go to see a GP type of doctor, the appointments are normally scheduled in 15 or 20 minute intervals and honestly, most docs will take the time required. (Also a good way to check out potential "médécins traitant" as you'll have to choose one when you do sign up with CPAM.) But a regular appointment with a GP should only run you 25€ anyhow. And be sure to get a feuille de soin for your insurance.


----------



## Peasant

I moved to France from the US with a few prescriptions, including something that needed refrigeration. Before being able to register with CPAM I managed to find an excellent local doctor to whom I presented a short medical history and copies of all of my prescriptions. He did some fiddling on his computer to see if the medicine's name were the same and wrote me out a three month prescription for everything. The visit to the doctor cost around €25 and I had to pay up front for the meds but they were a lot cheaper than the "retail" prices in the US, in one case €185 vs $3800. I then claimed for the meds from my temporary insurance.


----------



## Stephen51

Bevdeforges said:


> Depending on where you are located, finding an English speaking doctor may be more or less of a problem. Even those who indicate that they speak English much prefer to handle things in their own language - for, I guess, all the obvious reasons. Good opportunity to make a small effort to master a few basic phrases. It's amazing what that small effort on your part can buy you in terms of good will and cooperation.
> 
> But honestly, I wouldn't bother hitting the doctor's office while you're still on your 90 day Schengen visa. Use your 90 day allotment from the States during that visit and then renew everything just before you fly over on the long-stay visa. You shouldn't need a "half-hour appointment" - if you go to see a GP type of doctor, the appointments are normally scheduled in 15 or 20 minute intervals and honestly, most docs will take the time required. (Also a good way to check out potential "médécins traitant" as you'll have to choose one when you do sign up with CPAM.) But a regular appointment with a GP should only run you 25€ anyhow. And be sure to get a feuille de soin for your insurance.


As always a big Merci' from Moi. If I can find something small enough for a cooler-pack I may be able to fit enough in my carry-on. Some people carry make-up and hair curlers, me, insulin. We are going to start our visit in Pau. There is a large English speaking Expat group there.


Peasant said:


> I moved to France from the US with a few prescriptions, including something that needed refrigeration. Before being able to register with CPAM I managed to find an excellent local doctor to whom I presented a short medical history and copies of all of my prescriptions. He did some fiddling on his computer to see if the medicine's name were the same and wrote me out a three month prescription for everything. The visit to the doctor cost around €25 and I had to pay up front for the meds but they were a lot cheaper than the "retail" prices in the US, in one case €185 vs $3800. I then claimed for the meds from my temporary insurance.


Yes, that is what I am thinking as well. I take "Trulicity" which I'm told is $1500/mo. It is made in Europe. So as Bev mentioned I will use it as a learning experience and pay up front for it. I will be overkill for Insurance with VA, Tricare and then a temporary like Allianz. For that long a stay, initially 90 days I will need room for clothes. Thank you for taking the time to respond. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## suein56

Trulicity is reimbursed by CPAM at 65% when you are accepted into the French health service. Meantime it appears to cost around 80€ a month if you have to pay for your prescription.


----------



## Stephen51

Stephen51 said:


> As always a big Merci' from Moi. If I can find something small enough for a cooler-pack I may be able to fit enough in my carry-on. Some people carry make-up and hair curlers, me, insulin. We are going to start our visit in Pau. There is a large English speaking Expat group there.
> 
> Yes, that is what I am thinking as well. I take "Trulicity" which I'm told is $1500/mo. It is made in Europe. So as Bev mentioned I will use it as a learning experience and pay up front for it. I will be overkill for Insurance with VA, Tricare and then a temporary like Allianz. For that long a stay, initially 90 days I will need room for clothes. Thank you for taking the time to respond. Merci beaucoup.





suein56 said:


> Trulicity is reimbursed by CPAM at 65% when you are accepted into the French health service. Meantime it appears to cost around 80€ a month if you have to pay for your prescription.


It is insane the $$ Big Pharma makes in the US.


----------



## Stephen51

Stephen51 said:


> It is insane the $$ Big Pharma makes in the US.


That is very comforting to know it is affordable for a few months. Thank You


----------



## badImage

It might still be worth checking with a pharmacy. Some are labelled "international", but even then I was able to recover meciation while being on a vacation with a prescription my german GP sent them. Oviously you have to foot the bill for the meds and be reimbursed later, but usually if they recognize that it's a doctors prescription it should be good to go.


----------

